# Differences in personality between a cockapoo and a miniature labradoodle?



## feathersnowglitter

I am trying to decide between the above 2 breeds. I love both and they are very similar in looks so now I need to work out which would be the best option for our family. I have done loads of research into both, and from what I can gather, they are similar in personality traits, obviously individuals vary as in all breeds but generally..............

Does anyone have experience of these two breeds?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babycham2002

Neither are breeds so would both have huge variations in personality and looks.
I met a cavapoo the other day, very friendly and attractive little dog.
Is there any particular reason you fancy a 'poo' type would one of the four dogs used in these crosses not be nice? Personally I'd quite fancy a miniature poodle.


----------



## Fleur

as they are crosses the look and personality will vary a lot.

Labradoodles and cockerpoos I've met have both been very energetic and playful, the labradoodles seem to be more OTT.

Both have had a good nature - but don't own either so can't really advise.


----------



## WeimyLady

Cockerpoos and Labradoodles are not 'breeds' but crossbreeds, mixes, mongrels, whatever you want to call them. Therefore, you have no idea of the future temperament of the puppies. If you like the idea of a crossbreed, why not rescue one? plenty of scruffy looking crossbreeds/mongrels in rescue shelters which cost a fraction of the price of designer dogs. Failing that, what is wrong with Labrador, Cocker or a Poodle? all great dog breeds without mixing them together.


----------



## catz4m8z

Cant be that much difference in personality. You are crossing a Poodle with a gun dog in both cases.


----------



## PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth

> plenty of scruffy looking crossbreeds/mongrels in rescue shelters


:scared::scared:So ALL rescues are scruffy looking things are they??? I'll tell my two common heinz 57 then. Cant be beautiful because your a common mongrel from a rescue


----------



## haeveymolly

Someone i walk with practically every morning had a retrieverdoodle and a labradoodle, the RD looks more like a giant poodle than retriever and the LD looks like he has no poodle in him at all he just looks like a lad x both lovely natured.


----------



## feathersnowglitter

Has anyone out there got either of these dogs? I know they are crossbreeds, I have done a lot of research. And yes I could have one of the 4 breeds involved but i like these dogs, both the general personalitlies and the looks and that is my choice. 

I cant rescue because no centres around this area will rehome with a child under the age of 5 years. I have looked into it. 

I know that both "breeds" will suit my family I was just taking my research to the final decision as to which of the 2 might be the best choice as this is a very important decision for us. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Natik

my experience with labradoodles is that they are super energetic and hyper...
very playfull and bouncy and for some reason the ones i know all dogs react negatively towards them cause of their hyperness i would guess, as they are friendly and so are the other dogs, but mixing them with the labradoodles is a no no, the other dogs just dont like them anywhere near them. BUt the labradoodles with each other are fine lol
Also not easy to control and not easy to grab their attention, so they are often all over the place just wanting to play lol

thats my personal experience, but overall i heard that they are extremly hyper dogs.


----------



## feathersnowglitter

thanks harveymolly, i think the retrieverdoodles are called goldendoodles. They are my number one doodle choice lol however with a toddler, they are just a little too big as the toddler would get knocked over constantly by a big bounding pup more so than a smaller one. They are gorgeous tho. xxx


----------



## Guinevere13

My labradoodle isn't a miniature - far from it! However, most have a wonderful, cheeky, loving temperament. All the cockapoos I have met have been the friendliest little things ever and so soft! I would say both would be suitable for a family, it is just a matter of personal choice really. Good luck :thumbup:

Just to add, we had a German Shepherd when my daughter was a baby and he was extremely careful around her.


----------



## haeveymolly

feathersnowglitter said:


> thanks harveymolly, i think the retrieverdoodles are called goldendoodles. They are my number one doodle choice lol however with a toddler, they are just a little too big as the toddler would get knocked over constantly by a big bounding pup more so than a smaller one. They are gorgeous tho. xxx


The retriever doodle does take a lot of looking after he is so bid and strong his coat takes a lot of time to groon i dont think i would take one on, the labdoodle is now 6 months old and is sooo well behaved i wouldnt say he was hyper at all, very loyal doesnt go too far away from the owner, i have to say he is extremely playfull but at 6 months he's a pup and what pup isnt at that age.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy

I`ve never met a spaniel/poodle cross, but the lab/poodle crosses I`ve met while out walking (there are quite a lot round our way) have been uniformly demented. Very bouncy, very intelligent (not always a good thing) and a bit hyper. 
I`d be a bit wary of a cocker cross with a small child TBH as they are quite feisty little dogs IME. And they will need a lot of excercise and training. I know people with Sprockers who use them as Working dogs - they`re extremely active. 
Would it not be better to choose a show line small gundog? They are far less worky than the crosses.


----------



## haeveymolly

Sprockers would be my first choice if i was going for these cross breeds and thats not because i have springers and cocker, i met one for the first time a few weeks ago and have seen 2 more since and they are gorgeous no more hyper than your pure cocker or springer in fact more of the same.


----------



## Thorne

I've never met a Cockapoo but as others have already said, the Labradoodles i've met have all been quite OTT and in your face, but in a sweet, over-friendly way!
Haven't met a Mini LD yet though.

I know a Border Collie x Mini Poodle and she's very much a collie in terms of temperment but is very Poodle-y to look at so it varies a lot between dogs!


----------



## Guinevere13

I would say that doodles are enthusiastic rather than hyper. They are intelllegent so extremely trainable, loyal so don't like to stray far when offlead. Yes they can be OTT with other dogs, they can be very energetic but they are lovely dogs with a fantastic temperement.

Word of advice - never get between a doodle and a boxer - they play in the same way and it can be very scary and dangerous if you get in the way! As usual, they never mean to hurt you, you just don't move quick enough!!


----------



## feathersnowglitter

Guinivere you sound like you have experience of getting in the way of that play experience lol. Your doodle sounds fab. I used to have a springer so I am quite prepared for the need for lots of exercise etc. and playfulness isnt a problem as we have 4 children there is plenty of play buddies to go round. 

I didnt realise they were so full on with other dogs in play, however it shouldnt be a problem as the dogs we will be walking with are my aunties standard labradoodle, and my friends miniature labradoodle who is the same age as the cockapoos I am going to view tomorrow so they would grow up walking together and go to pup classes etc together.

I have always found spaniels great and very sweet with children as my springer was around when my oldest daughter was a toddler. 

There are 2 little black boy pups left so we are hoping one will suit our lot. xxx


----------



## Nicky10

I've met one cockapoo and a couple of labradoodles. The labradoodles were very enthusiastic bouncy hyper but sweet dogs. The cockapoo wasn't very nice but hadn't been socialised properly and the new owner was still working on her. I'd say both would be high energy, intelligent and the cockapoo stubborn. But good dogs just make sure if you do get one it's from a breeder who health tests and does it all properly not just for money


----------



## Jess2308

PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth said:


> :scared::scared:So ALL rescues are scruffy looking things are they??? I'll tell my two common heinz 57 then. Cant be beautiful because your a common mongrel from a rescue


The actual comment that you quoted is that there are "plenty" of scruffy looking dogs in rescue. How did you take that to mean all rescue dogs are scruffy or unattractive? 

OP - by buying one of these crossbreeds you are only supporting commercial breeders who are creating these entirely unsuitable mixes for financial gain. I have yet to come across any "doodle" or "poo" breeder that actually cares about what they are producing. Odds are the parents wont be health tested so not only are you gambling as to what the temperment will be like, you are also taking a big gamble with the health.

There are many many of these crosses turning up in rescue, very often whole litters that arent selling. If you're set on one of these i'd try there first.


----------



## rocco33

> You are crossing a Poodle with a gun dog in both cases.


Two very different gundogs - with different personalities and different traits.


----------



## miti999

What's a *miniature* labradoodle? I thought it was a cross between standard poodle and lab, both on the large side of dog.

How do they become miniature?


----------



## kendal

i have 3 cockapoos and know several labradodals. most od the doodles i know are bouncy and nutty but thats becuase their owners are a bit like that. my lot are nice and calm but will walk for hours when out if you want too. 

i think its more down to how you are with them. if you let them go mental and boucy then thats them. but if you keep them nice and calm. 


there are a couple of doodel forums out their you could find someone near your aria and meet the dogs so you can make up you mind having been around the dog. 



good luck


----------



## feathersnowglitter

Kenal - your dogs are absolutely gorgeous. 

Jess - you cant have met many breeders of these mixes then. Firstly, on what authority do you say they are unsuitable mixes? and secondly, I have met 3 breeders so far, with the parent dogs being family pets much loved, health tested, and very very well cared for. Tears are shed when the pups leave as they have come to love them each and every one and feel like they are letting their babies go. Much more caring and personal than a commercial breeder making sure that each home provided is suitable and loving. If you do not agree with crossbreeds then that is your opinion and you are welcome to it. I just came on here asking for peoples experienced opinion and I thank those people who have given me constructive advice. 

The pups I am going to see tomorrow are from family pets, health tested and very well cared for.


----------



## catz4m8z

Most important thing is to meet both parents. If they have the kind of personalities you like chances are the pup will too.


----------



## CheekoAndCo

miti999 said:


> What's a *miniature* labradoodle? I thought it was a cross between standard poodle and lab, both on the large side of dog.
> 
> How do they become miniature?


There is 2 around here  One is like 75% min poodle and 25% lab. Both it's grandparents were min poodle x lab then it's parents were mongrel x min poodle. O and the owner paid £2000 for it  The other one I'm not sure about but it looks far too small to have came from a min and a lab.. More like a toy x lab!


----------



## kirksandallchins

I have two Labradoodles - both vary in temperament, coat and build. My first Labradoodle is placid but does moult (which I don't mind about) and the second is 3/4 Poodle and looks like a Standard Poodle but with a less profuse coat and loads of energy.


I think when you get a cross of any kind you have to research both parent breeds as your puppy could end up with a mixture of characteristics from each parent. As both show Cockers and Poodles have long coats I would imagine getting a very hary pup from this combinaton would be high.


----------



## Jess2308

feathersnowglitter said:


> Kenal - your dogs are absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> Jess - you cant have met many breeders of these mixes then. Firstly, on what authority do you say they are unsuitable mixes? and secondly, I have met 3 breeders so far, with the parent dogs being family pets much loved, health tested, and very very well cared for. Tears are shed when the pups leave as they have come to love them each and every one and feel like they are letting their babies go. Much more caring and personal than a commercial breeder making sure that each home provided is suitable and loving. If you do not agree with crossbreeds then that is your opinion and you are welcome to it. I just came on here asking for peoples experienced opinion and I thank those people who have given me constructive advice.
> 
> The pups I am going to see tomorrow are from family pets, health tested and very well cared for.


Oh yes, im sure tears are shed :lol:

Like all things im sure there are some "good" breeders who have jumped on the bandwagon. And by good i mean that they are probably people who have decided to cross breed their pet bitch because they have seen the profit to be made on these designers dogs as opposed to purebred dogs. A very small minority may have had some health testing done (most likely due to advice from places like this very forum) but really, what good reason is there to cross two dogs that are in no way compatible? Lurchers i dont mind, they are bred for a purpose. Same with some of the gundog crosses (eg springer x cocker). These are being bred to work and are compatible crosses in terms of size, type and working ability, the pups will add something rather than detract from the individual breeds for the purpose they are being bred for. Breeding a "miniature labradoodle" is for nothing other than supplying people with a designer dog. What on earth makes you think a miniature poodle and a labrador are a sensible cross???? Its ridiculous. Its one thing when Guide Dogs were breeding them for those with allergies (though not all are suitable so it didnt really work IMO) but to breed them purely to supply a pet market is stupid, especially when you see the more and more ridiculous crosses. Just look at the puggles and maltipoos - crossing a companion breed with a working dog is just asking for trouble!!!

Im all for taking in cross breeds from rescue centres so have nothing against cross breeds at all, there are thousands needing loving homes and thousands being destroyed everyday cos their time ran out. If i were looking for a cross breed i would rather give one of those a chance than line the pockets of someone who is either uneducated in the responsibility of breeding, or doing it purely for financial gain and giving them stupid names to make them sound more unique and fool people like you into thinking they are breeds when infact they are just crossbreeds.

I cant see what in my replies is not constructive advice? It might not be what you wanted to hear but it is certainly constructive and relevant :thumbup: I do hope you decide to give a designer dog in rescue a home instead.


----------



## feathersnowglitter

I have tried the local rescues who wont rehome to ppl with children under 5 so that is a no go. 

It is my choice to have one of these dogs, and it is my choice to now look for a puppy. Raising a pup with children is probably a safer option than an older dog unless it has a known history with young children. That is my opinion. I simply asked in my opening thread for ppls experience with the two types of dog not a moral and ethical debate on whether i should or shouldnt get a mixed breed pup. Thank you for your input. I didnt come on here expecting to have to defend my choice of dog. :


----------



## Jess2308

Whether or not you are willing to listen to the truth surrounding the breeding of these dogs is up to you, but it is important for anyone else reading these threads who might think that a mini labradoodle sounds like a wonderful idea, to realise exactly why and how these crosses are bred, and the potential behavioural and health problems with breeding unsuitable crosses.

By posting on this forum you open yourself up to having a mixture of opinions on what you are discussing and they will not always be favourable. Designer dogs is a particularly sensitive subject at the moment, especially for those of us working so hard to try to produce healthy, correct purebred dogs, to then see our breeds used to make ridiculous crosses that "breeders" charge stupid prices for is quite disheartening. Im sorry you didnt like my post, but I havent posted anything that isnt true unfortunately.

P.S. I believe somewhere on here there is a list of rescue centres that are more lenient in who they will rehome to. It would be worth looking at that. Also, there are hundreds of puppies in rescue at the moment so just because you're getting a rescue doesnt mean it will automatically have to be an older dog.


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

feathersnowglitter said:


> Kenal - your dogs are absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> Jess - you cant have met many breeders of these mixes then. Firstly, on what authority do you say they are unsuitable mixes? and secondly, I have met 3 breeders so far, with the parent dogs being family pets much loved, health tested, and very very well cared for. Tears are shed when the pups leave as they have come to love them each and every one and feel like they are letting their babies go. Much more caring and personal than a commercial breeder making sure that each home provided is suitable and loving. If you do not agree with crossbreeds then that is your opinion and you are welcome to it. I just came on here asking for peoples experienced opinion and I thank those people who have given me constructive advice.
> 
> The pups I am going to see tomorrow are from family pets, health tested and very well cared for.


What are the health test results of the parents and what health tests were actually done? What purpose are these dogs being bred for? Yes, i'm sure tears are shed - just like tears were shed by the fantastic breeders who bred my dogs. I assume they are going to vet your home and you will have to visit regularly as the puppies grow if they are making sure each home is suitable and loving? Shouldn't they have already had homes lined up before the litter was born? Show me a cross breed breeder who fully health tests, has a reason to breed - even if it is just to keep a puppy - sends their puppies away with a contract stating they cannot be bred from ect and i'll shake their hand. No one disagrees with crossbreeds here - just the bad breeding antics that seem to come hand in hand with them. Yes the pups your going to see are from family pets - then why, god why, did they feel the need to breed from them? What do you think good breeders dogs are? They are family to them too. I've made the mistake before of being sucked in to the same thing you are - believe me its heartbreaking when it all goes wrong and your left with a very sick dog and about 10 grand out of pocket. Please rethink what your doing, i'm only saying this because i've been there done that and learned not to make the same mistake twice. x


----------



## catz4m8z

feathersnowglitter said:


> I didnt come on here expecting to have to defend my choice of dog. :


This is nothing compared to what you get on some forums! I recently got an earful on another forum coz I said I had a Chiweenie and was happy to pay for her!
Just ignore the ruder comments and concentrate on the important factors. Health and temperament IMO are more important then whatever the current fashion is.


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

Poodle cross breeds in the UK - Cockapoo and Lhasapoo dog breeder in the UK
This is supposed to be one of the top breeders of these types of dog and I can see some serious flaws.


----------



## Jess2308

catz4m8z said:


> This is nothing compared to what you get on some forums! I recently got an earful on another forum coz I said I had a Chiweenie and was happy to pay for her!
> Just ignore the ruder comments and concentrate on the important factors. Health and temperament IMO are more important then whatever the current fashion is.


No one has been rude at all, we are simply trying to make someone aware of the problems with the vast majority of breeders of designer dogs. Without meaning to offend, the fact that the OP thought that these crosses were breeds in their own right indicates they havent necessarily got the experience or knowledge of dog breeding that many members of this forum have so what is wrong with offering a word of advice based on our own experience as breeders? Or as the previous post, an owner who has experienced the problems i was trying to explain.

And i believe our points were quite clear that health and temperment is far more important than the latest designer dog fad :thumbup:


----------



## Ste-anca

feathersnowglitter said:


> Has anyone out there got either of these dogs? I know they are crossbreeds, I have done a lot of research. :thumbup:


I've read through this thread and would just like to point out the qoute above. She knows they are cross breeds.

I don't really have any advice to give you I'm afraid, I've never seen any of these dogs lol. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> Poodle cross breeds in the UK - Cockapoo and Lhasapoo dog breeder in the UK
> This is supposed to be one of the top breeders of these types of dog and I can see some serious flaws.


Good grief, how many cross breeds???  Nine chuffin' cross breeds, and they class themselves as a small scale breeding establishment, and the fact that they take payment by card would start alarm bells ringing with me!!!

The price of those dogs is absolutely ridiculous, I clicked on a few and they were between £750 to £950 per pup, that's outrageous!!!! And the adult dog for *rehoming* which is actually being sold, looks like an ex stud dog and is being sold with a current clear eye certificate, I wonder if it's castrated and whether they would care if he went on to be used elsewhere with his wonderful pedigree, grrrrrrrr   

Edited to add even more breeds when you start clicking on some of the tabs!!!


----------



## Jess2308

Ste-anca said:


> I've read through this thread and would just like to point out the qoute above. She knows they are cross breeds.
> 
> I don't really have any advice to give you I'm afraid, I've never seen any of these dogs lol. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


That wasnt from her original post though, that was after everyone has said they were cross breeds


----------



## RAINYBOW

I have met a few cocker and labra doodles.

They vary enormously in looks/coat etc as you would expect.

The Labradoodles do always seem super hyper as suggested already and that will be really hard work with young children. If you have under 5s you really want to try and avoid dogs that have a tendancy to jump up and bounce alot 

All the cockerpoos i have met are smashing little dogs and i was only thinking the other day that actually leaving aside all the designer nonsense they are a very succesful mix of 2 breeds in my opinion and seem to make great family dogs  Regretfully buying one from a sensible decent breeder for a reasonable amount of cash is a whole different matter


----------



## Ste-anca

Jess2308 said:


> That wasnt from her original post though, that was after everyone has said they were cross breeds


True, but my interpretation of that particular post was that she just wanted to make clear that she had done her homework and knew what everyone else was stating about them being cross breeds.

Anywa, hope everything work out for ya! Remember to post of pics of your future new pooch, whatever it may be


----------



## Jess2308

Ste-anca said:


> True, but my interpretation of that particular post was that she just wanted to make clear that she had done her homework and knew what everyone else was stating about them being cross breeds.
> 
> Anywa, hope everything work out for ya! Remember to post of pics of your future new pooch, whatever it may be


Possibly. I interepretted it as "Oops, i look stupid now" :lol:


----------



## Ducky

CheekoAndCo said:


> There is 2 around here  One is like 75% min poodle and 25% lab. Both it's grandparents were min poodle x lab then it's parents were mongrel x min poodle. O and the owner paid £2000 for it  The other one I'm not sure about but it looks far too small to have came from a min and a lab.. More like a toy x lab!


thats actually mental.

but yeah, i dont think iv ever seen a miniature labradoodle. surely thats a mating that should never happen. considerable size difference there.

my friend has a cockapoo. hes lovely, but completely nutty. thats more down to them though i think.


----------



## catz4m8z

If you want a calmer small poo type, what about a cavapoo??
*runs for cover*


----------



## Blitz

I wanted a cockapoo but then went for a miniature poodle. I would happily still have a cockapoo though or any other smallish poodle cross.

The two posters that are being awkward about poodle crosses - it was not the point of this thread and as you both well know it is against the forum rules and is getting EXTREMELY boring.


----------



## catz4m8z

Have to say Im not too keen on Poodle afro hair. But I do like the scruffy/wiry hair you get on crosses and the poodle personality of course!


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

Blitz said:


> I wanted a cockapoo but then went for a miniature poodle. I would happily still have a cockapoo though or any other smallish poodle cross.
> 
> The two posters that are being awkward about poodle crosses - it was not the point of this thread and as you both well know it is against the forum rules and is getting EXTREMELY boring.


No ones being awkward about poodle crosses - i dont care if the OP wants a cross breed. I do care that they get a healthy puppy from a good breeder - something which looks to be a challenge in the types of dogs she mentioned.


----------



## Fleur

Met a gorgeous Cockerpoo pup this morning at the beach (it was early so no need to worry about being to hot)
She was 5 months old and full of fun, very friendly and responsive to commands, even Lilly played with her and she's normally a real snob and doesn't talk to other dogs especially puppies. 
She was a little excitable but no more than I'd expect for a puppy and had very good doggy manners. :thumbup:


----------



## Blitz

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> No ones being awkward about poodle crosses - i dont care if the OP wants a cross breed. I do care that they get a healthy puppy from a good breeder - something which looks to be a challenge in the types of dogs she mentioned.


it is none of your business though and totally off topic and you were slating poodle crosses and their breeders which is against the rules of the forum.


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

Blitz said:


> it is none of your business though and totally off topic and you were slating poodle crosses and their breeders which is against the rules of the forum.


At what point did I slate poodle crosses? I would ask the same questions about the breeder if it was a pure bred kc reg. dog. Your the one turning this into a petty argument, if you don't like what I have to say then don't read it. I'm trying to help the OP - just in a slightly different way than recommending the latest oodle or poo!

OP - i would look here if your looking for a labradoodle. Labradoodle Association of the UK
I haven't read it thoroughly but they seem to have a reasonable code of ethics which breeders who advertise there have to abide by. Maybe worth a look - I can't find something similar regarding cockapoos but i'll keep looking. x


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Ducky said:


> thats actually mental.
> 
> but yeah, i dont think iv ever seen a miniature labradoodle. surely thats a mating that should never happen. considerable size difference there.
> 
> my friend has a cockapoo. hes lovely, but completely nutty. thats more down to them though i think.


I know! He was pretty much boasting about the fact he could pay so much for a pup. Poor thing was covered in matts aswell because they don't brush it. He said he had just been on holiday for 3 days so the dog sitter hadn't brushed it. First time I've heard of a dog getting thick with matts in 3 days!


----------



## RAINYBOW

catz4m8z said:


> Have to say Im not too keen on Poodle afro hair. But I do like the scruffy/wiry hair you get on crosses and the poodle personality of course!


I do think they are a couple of breeds who complement each other quite well and have something to give each other but that is clearly just from a "Joe Public" point of view.


----------



## WeimyLady

I think it is nuts that people are still willing to pay a fortune for what is essentially a glorified crossbreed. As for a "Miniature" Labradoodle...now we are just stepping into silly territory. I believe the man that bred the first litter of Lab/Poodles and called them 'Labradoodles' has since come out and said he completely regrets what he started, which says it all to me. 

The whole crossbreed fad is just sad to me. Especially when people go out to purchase something they think is a 'rare' and 'unique' (they are not), think they are hypoallergic (they are often not) and think they will make calm and easy going pets (the combination seems to produce dogs that are very bouncy and high energy).


----------



## Dingle

WeimyLady said:


> I think it is nuts that people are still willing to pay a fortune for what is essentially a glorified crossbreed. As for a "Miniature" Labradoodle...now we are just stepping into silly territory. I believe the man that bred the first litter of Lab/Poodles and called them 'Labradoodles' has since come out and said he completely regrets what he started, which says it all to me.
> 
> The whole crossbreed fad is just sad to me. Especially when people go out to purchase something they think is a 'rare' and 'unique' (they are not), think they are hypoallergic (they are often not) and think they will make calm and easy going pets (the combination seems to produce dogs that are very bouncy and high energy).


Totally agree!!

schmoodles doodles... daft names @ dafter prices IMHO...


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Dingle said:


> Totally agree!!
> 
> schmoodles doodles... daft names @ dafter prices IMHO...


Saying that I know someone who paid £7000 to get a dog from abroad so she can show it. There is plenty of it's lines here and I've been told it's awful compared to the breed standard. If it was me with that cash to spend on a pup I'd get one in this country and give the other £6300 to a rescue because they could make much better use of the cash! Guess some people like to boast that they can pay so much


----------



## Dingle

CheekoAndCo said:


> Saying that I know someone who paid £7000 to get a dog from abroad so she can show it. There is plenty of it's lines here and I've been told it's awful compared to the breed standard. If it was me with that cash to spend on a pup I'd get one in this country and give the other £6300 to a rescue because they could make much better use of the cash! Guess some people like to boast that they can pay so much


agreed & they also like to keep up with the jones's even if they can't afford to lol...

my opinion is they should stick to buying expensive handbags because they don't know enough about dogs


----------



## ploddingon

feathersnowglitter said:


> Has anyone out there got either of these dogs? I know they are crossbreeds, I have done a lot of research. And yes I could have one of the 4 breeds involved but i like these dogs, both the general personalitlies and the looks and that is my choice.
> 
> I cant rescue because no centres around this area will rehome with a child under the age of 5 years. I have looked into it.
> 
> I know that both "breeds" will suit my family I was just taking my research to the final decision as to which of the 2 might be the best choice as this is a very important decision for us.
> 
> :thumbup:


Yes, I have a cockerpoo, and I have to say the decision to get him was one of the wisest things I have done because he is lovely!

First, let me say that I have owned dogs before him, both rescue dogs, and I loved both of them. Somehow though this little fella just is a bit special. e looks a bit more cocker than poodle, has the cocker ears that flap about in the wind, and his coat is a bit like a soft perm 

Personality wise, he is very quick to learn most things (recall is a bit of a stumbling block!), was a doddle to housetrain, and is very keen to do things - play, fetch, dig holes in garden  He loves kids, people big and small, and all dogs. Horses frighten him but we are working on that.

I dont know if I have just been very lucky or what, but I would have no hesitation getting a second cockerpoo from the same breeder, and am (sort of) thinking of doing that some time next year, although sanity may return to stop me between now and then.

Overall though, I think they are great little dogs, and would recommend the wholeheartedly.


----------



## lauren001

feathersnowglitter said:


> I have met 3 breeders so far, with the parent dogs being family pets much loved, health tested, and very very well cared for. Tears are shed when the pups leave as they have come to love them each and every one and feel like they are letting their babies go......
> The pups I am going to see tomorrow are from family pets, health tested and very well cared for.


For someone who had done research you appear very gullible.
one, You thought that those two crossbreeds are breeds
two, Anyone can breed from a family pet that does not make them a good breeder. There may be good reason why a pedigree dog is sold as a family pet, that reason may be that is not considered suitable for breeding from a health point of view.
three, You seem to be of the opinion that these crossbreeds have a "look", the fact is that some will grow up to look like one parent while others will look like the other with all manner of "looks" in between. 
four, Where is the evidence that any of those breeders have shed any tears whatsoever? For all you know they are down celebrating at the pub after getting the dosh into their hot little hands from selling pups.
five, What health testing has been done? it is all very well stating that "fact" but you have not provided any answer when asked.
six, As regards cross breeds in general the only thing that is consistent is the fact that there is *no* consistency in "look" or temperament or coat quality or hypoallergenicity or anything at all, that is why they do not qualify as a "breed".


----------



## kendal

ploddingon said:


> Yes, I have a cockerpoo, and I have to say the decision to get him was one of the wisest things I have done because he is lovely!
> 
> First, let me say that I have owned dogs before him, both rescue dogs, and I loved both of them. Somehow though this little fella just is a bit special. e looks a bit more cocker than poodle, has the cocker ears that flap about in the wind, and his coat is a bit like a soft perm
> 
> Personality wise, he is very quick to learn most things (recall is a bit of a stumbling block!), was a doddle to housetrain, and is very keen to do things - play, fetch, dig holes in garden  He loves kids, people big and small, and all dogs. Horses frighten him but we are working on that.
> 
> I dont know if I have just been very lucky or what, but I would have no hesitation getting a second cockerpoo from the same breeder, and am (sort of) thinking of doing that some time next year, although sanity may return to stop me between now and then.
> 
> Overall though, I think they are great little dogs, and would recommend the wholeheartedly.


haha they are a little addictive. Inca was a nightmare to toilet train was almost 8 months before we had no accidents at all, Where as Gypsy our first was dry within the first week, and Echo the youngest was 2 or three weeks the last week was maybe only one accident.


----------



## feathersnowglitter

Ok, I wish I hadnt bothered asking for any advice on here. I feel under attack!

Firstly, I am very much aware that these dogs are cross breeds and have known along. I called them breeds in the initial post just as something to call them. My mistake. As for jess's comment "ooops I look stupid now"........ that is extremely insulting and how dare you? I came on here for help and advice, from people experience with these dogs and instead have people expecting me to justify where the puppies come from, asking for exact details of health testing etc and details of what I am getting etc etc. Having got some of the replies I have on here, why on earth would I feel like giving any more information? 

I am looking for a loving family pet, who will get a lot of exercise. I am not expecting a certain definate look, i know they vary between the two breed looks involved i have asked for information in general.

I will not be posting on this forum again. Thank you for the relevant information I have got from the owners of these dogs.


----------



## Jess2308

CheekoAndCo said:


> Saying that I know someone who paid £7000 to get a dog from abroad so she can show it. There is plenty of it's lines here and I've been told it's awful compared to the breed standard. If it was me with that cash to spend on a pup I'd get one in this country and give the other £6300 to a rescue because they could make much better use of the cash! Guess some people like to boast that they can pay so much


I am in the process of importing a dog. I hope it to be of equal quality to those currently in the country, he has certainly started his show career in his country very impressively. However, the most important reason for importing is to add new bloodlines. Even numerically large breeds like my pugs and labs always benefit from new genes added.


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

feathersnowglitter said:


> Ok, I wish I hadnt bothered asking for any advice on here. I feel under attack!
> 
> Firstly, I am very much aware that these dogs are cross breeds and have known along. I called them breeds in the initial post just as something to call them. My mistake. As for jess's comment "ooops I look stupid now"........ that is extremely insulting and how dare you? I came on here for help and advice, from people experience with these dogs and instead have people expecting me to justify where the puppies come from, asking for exact details of health testing etc and details of what I am getting etc etc. Having got some of the replies I have on here, why on earth would I feel like giving any more information?
> 
> I am looking for a loving family pet, who will get a lot of exercise. I am not expecting a certain definate look, i know they vary between the two breed looks involved i have asked for information in general.
> 
> I will not be posting on this forum again. Thank you for the relevant information I have got from the owners of these dogs.


Please don't leave - this really is a friendly place and people are only trying to help in one way or another.


----------



## Patterdale_lover

feathersnowglitter said:


> Ok, I wish I hadnt bothered asking for any advice on here. I feel under attack!
> 
> Firstly, I am very much aware that these dogs are cross breeds and have known along. I called them breeds in the initial post just as something to call them. My mistake. As for jess's comment "ooops I look stupid now"........ that is extremely insulting and how dare you? I came on here for help and advice, from people experience with these dogs and instead have people expecting me to justify where the puppies come from, asking for exact details of health testing etc and details of what I am getting etc etc. Having got some of the replies I have on here, why on earth would I feel like giving any more information?
> 
> I am looking for a loving family pet, who will get a lot of exercise. I am not expecting a certain definate look, i know they vary between the two breed looks involved i have asked for information in general.
> 
> I will not be posting on this forum again. Thank you for the relevant information I have got from the owners of these dogs.


Don't feel you have to leave! Really you learn to ignore idiotic or sarcastic comments like that  Everyone is entitled to their opinion and also they are entitled to THEIR opinion of dog. Whether it be cross breed or pure breed. Ignore the horrible comments and stick around because you sound like you just want to give a dog a good home and i praise you for that! :thumbup: Most members here are lovely and if you give the forum a second chance you'll see that!


----------



## Fleur

I am saddened to think that we have hounded a new member, making them feel very unwelcome to the extent that they thinking of leaving.

feathersnowglitter, please don't leave - I find like anywhere you go there will be people with strong beliefs and sometimes we don't agree with them. Don't allow them to drive you away.

I for one am looking forward to hearing about your new pup when you get him/her and all the mischief and mayhem that will follow


----------



## feathersnowglitter

Thank you for your kind comments - I will continue to visit the forum but I think I will leave posting alone for a while. I have owned dogs before and feel very patronised when all i was doing was trying to do as much research as possible having decided on two breeds which I did and still do believe will suit our family. Nothing anyone has said has changed my mind on that and I thank those people with either of the two dogs for their input, from what they have said, they have lovely friendly pet dogs and that is what I am looking for.


----------



## ploddingon

I am afraid that this forum, like some others, falls into chaos as soon as this topic comes up and inevitably some of the posts become insulting or hurtful.

That is why this forum (sensibly) has the following rule -
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/36419-important-rule-regarding-crossbreeds.html

which in my view has been seriously flouted during this thread.

feathersnowglitter, it would be a shame if you were to leave this forum, because, believe it or not, there are some really nice and helpful people on here.

It's a pity that some people cannot accept that some of us actually like these dogs and are happy owning them, but there it is - there are some pedigree breeds I wouldn't want to own either!


----------



## haeveymolly

Here we are again , going over the same questions over and over i appreciate that things need to be said but why have so may got to repeat the same questions, answers, etc, once said leave it it really must be so offputting for new members, well obviously because more newbies are leaving rather than staying.


----------



## haeveymolly

feathersnowglitter said:


> Thank you for your kind comments - I will continue to visit the forum but I think I will leave posting alone for a while. I have owned dogs before and feel very patronised when all i was doing was trying to do as much research as possible having decided on two breeds which I did and still do believe will suit our family. Nothing anyone has said has changed my mind on that and I thank those people with either of the two dogs for their input, from what they have said, they have lovely friendly pet dogs and that is what I am looking for.


Glad you are staying, dont be put off.


----------



## Fleur

feathersnowglitter said:


> Thank you for your kind comments - I will continue to visit the forum but I think I will leave posting alone for a while. I have owned dogs before and feel very patronised when all i was doing was trying to do as much research as possible having decided on two breeds which I did and still do believe will suit our family. Nothing anyone has said has changed my mind on that and I thank those people with either of the two dogs for their input, from what they have said, they have lovely friendly pet dogs and that is what I am looking for.


Glad your not going - please post when you feel like it, we don't all bite :lol:
I look forward to you posting pictures of your new pup one day.


----------



## Patterdale_lover

Glad your staying  
Feel free to post anytime like Fleur said we don't all bite update us on your decisions


----------



## LostGirl

Ignore the negitive comments. 

And personally as some one who paid money for her cross breed (chock horror shoot me!) i couldnt give a monkeys bum  

Many people ask what a good breeder is the answer normally is some one health tests etc if you have found a breeder of them that health tests and doesnt charge the earth then whats the problem?!? 

I know a ladradoodle whos crazy, a little sod other dogs as she riles them up jump all over them etc but shes a funny little thing :thumbup:

I know one cockerpoo whos cute as a button!


----------



## Jess2308

No one has been horrible or rude, and i do think the OP is being a little over sensitive. I hope you do decide to stay around but if not hopefully this thread will be informative for others who read it.

And i must have missed when people decided that advising someone to look into a rescue pup was 'rude' or against the rules. This thread is now on 7 pages and has been up all day. If rules had been broken im sure a moderator would have stepped in.


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Jess2308 said:


> I am in the process of importing a dog. I hope it to be of equal quality to those currently in the country, he has certainly started his show career in his country very impressively. However, the most important reason for importing is to add new bloodlines. Even numerically large breeds like my pugs and labs always benefit from new genes added.


I understand when it's importing new bloodlines (and I'm glad someone within poodles has done it because there is 2 new lovely apricot min puppies in the ring that would be rare otherwise!) but when the lines are already in the country it seems silly to me beause it's adding nothing.


----------



## Blitz

Jess2308 said:


> No one has been horrible or rude, and i do think the OP is being a little over sensitive. I hope you do decide to stay around but if not hopefully this thread will be informative for others who read it.
> 
> And i must have missed when people decided that advising someone to look into a rescue pup was 'rude' or against the rules. This thread is now on 7 pages and has been up all day. If rules had been broken im sure a moderator would have stepped in.


If you dont think you have been horrible or rude how about re reading your post.

How about if I said this ' How on earth could you consider importing a dog. There are loads of dogs in this country, it is a stupid thing to do but maybe you havent researched it and dont realise that there are plenty of dogs of your breed here. And why would you want a dog that has been shown, that is so unnecessary.'
I think you might find that rather horrible and rude (I dont mean any of that by the way, but it is very much in line with what you did to the OP.


----------



## Patterdale_lover

Blitz said:


> If you dont think you have been horrible or rude how about re reading your post.
> 
> How about if I said this ' How on earth could you consider importing a dog. There are loads of dogs in this country, it is a stupid thing to do but maybe you havent researched it and dont realise that there are plenty of dogs of your breed here. And why would you want a dog that has been shown, that is so unnecessary.'
> I think you might find that rather horrible and rude (I dont mean any of that by the way, but it is very much in line with what you did to the OP.


Agreed 100%


----------



## corrine3

Reading through this thread I think some people need to get down off their high horses, and consider that their opinon is just that and not fact. It's these kind of posts that cause arguments and you know it's nice to be nice. Maybe i'm just a big softie but sometimes I think if you've nothing nice to say don't say anything at all. This OP asked for advice not a debate. 

OP hope you find the right dog for you, I know you'll find one that's right for you and well done for doing your research and asking for advice as opposed to so many who jump in and buy a dog then come looking for help. Best of luck


----------



## RAINYBOW

corrine3 said:


> Reading through this thread I think some people need to get down off their high horses, and consider that their opinon is just that and not fact. It's these kind of posts that cause arguments and you know it's nice to be nice. Maybe i'm just a big softie but sometimes I think if you've nothing nice to say don't say anything at all. This OP asked for advice not a debate.
> 
> OP hope you find the right dog for you, I know you'll find one that's right for you and well done for doing your research and asking for advice as opposed to so many who jump in and buy a dog then come looking for help. Best of luck


great post


----------



## nicola1980

I have not owned any of thee's dogs before so can't really be of that much help but I am a dog groomer and groom lots of them.

The labradoodles I groom (standard size not miniature) seem to be more calm than the cockapoos I groom but as with any breed cross or pedigree it's down to the way they are raised.

The cockapoo coat is a lot more work than the labradoodle and therefor will need more grooming, all the doodle dog's I groom have shed the coat.

I hope you find your perfect pet, I myself am going to get a labradoodle/goldendoodle for my next dog before the end of the year and could not care less what anyone thinks about me getting one my dog my choice lol.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Oh do join in :thumbup: 

It really is a great place to be and generally full of good advice and assistance. Sorry that your initial impression hasnt been a welcoming one. 

May be a lesson could be learned that there are some more sensitive members and responses could be kinder.

I think you just hit on a delicate subject so please give us the benefit of the doubt. If you dont join in, you will never know.

Good luck in getting your pup. I can honestly say that since getting mine, the help and support I have received here has been brillilant and sometimes I dont know what I would do without the mottley crew. xx


----------



## sequeena

Sorry you've had a negative experience. Crossbreeds bring out the best and worst in people.

Whatever dog you decide to go for just remember to find a good breeder


----------



## Tigerneko

I actually don't think people have been all that harsh.

the OP has been asked what health tests have been done - had this been a KC breed, many more people would also be asking that question. Many of the questions asked to the OP about the 'breeders' (which haven't been answered) aren't nasty questions - they are GOOD questions which will help us and the OP to discover fully whether the breeder is a good one and worth buying a pup from.

It just seems to be that as soon as crossbreeds are mentioned, everyone goes on the defensive and seem to be of the opinion that it's a subject that has to be pussyfooted around - well, it shouldn't be. I know it causes arguments but I don't understand why genuine questions ensuring the quality of the breeder the OP is potentially buying from seem to be seen as taboo? Surely everyone wants the best for the dogs in this situation and nobody wants someone to line the pockets of someone irresponsible and uncaring (whether it's intentional or not, money is still money).

So, I for one would be genuinely interested to know what health tests the parents have had done, just to ensure that the OP isn't being lied to or given misleading information (such as bad breeders who mislead puppy buyers into thinking the parents have had 'health tests' when in fact it was just a once over by the vet to say the dog looks fit and healthy)

I'm not anti crossbreed, i'm anti bad breeders, so don't shoot me down - i've not slated crossbreeds, i've not slated the OP and i've not slated anything except some of the breeders out there, which unfortunately the 'designer dog' world is rife with.


----------



## lauren001

From her posts on another thread the OP has now got a new dog. 
A working cocker spaniel.


----------



## Denise Jonty&Dulcie

When I was eleven my mother bought me a poodle cross puppy--doodles were not thought of then. I would sit and watch him sleep for hours.When he grew up Yes he was a bit of a free spirit but from that experience I have had dogs all my life. He was my best friend can constant companion I hope you have the same experience.


----------



## Guest

lauren001 said:


> From her posts on another thread the OP has now got a new dog.
> A working cocker spaniel.


Going to have a lot of new dogs 
Border terrier youngster, Staffy x, spaniel and some kind of poo, must be a bit mad in that house at the mo :lol:


----------



## doodles mum

I wish I'd read this earlier, we have a labradoodle

He's fantastic, yes he bounds about, yes he needs a lot of grooming, yes he needs a lot of attention, yes he needs a lot of exercise, yes he's a handful, but we expected this due to his parentage.

He is so loving, so gentle, ....... so loved

His sire is a toy poodle, his damm a f1 labradoodle which makes him an F1b

He hardly moults, he has very little odour

why should people slate this breed..... theres a whole spectrum "pure breed" dogs out there who have had, and are still having, very bad press..... savaging children... mauling people....so... leave people to make their own minds up about there choice of dog.

There certainly needs to be regulations put into place when it comes to breeding ANY dogs... 

stop bullying people for having a different view to you


----------



## sequeena

doodles mum I respect your post but 2 of the breeds I own are in the media at times because they have attacked people. What makes you think you can slate my dogs but no-one can slate yours? 

I love doodles, I know several people with them but I don't like this attitude of 'don't pick on us there are worse dogs out there!' Each dog is an individual and should be judged on that basis.


----------



## doodles mum

sequeena said:


> doodles mum I respect your post but 2 of the breeds I own are in the media at times because they have attacked people. What makes you think you can slate my dogs but no-one can slate yours?
> 
> I love doodles, I know several people with them but I don't like this attitude of 'don't pick on us there are worse dogs out there!' Each dog is an individual and should be judged on that basis.


 I rest my case.......


----------



## sequeena

doodles mum said:


> I rest my case.......


What case? I actually agree with you but don't pass the buck onto other dogs. There shouldn't be any judgement of a breed or a cross breed EVER.

The only problems I have with cross breeding is the health testing side of things.


----------



## simplysardonic

sequeena said:


> doodles mum I respect your post but 2 of the breeds I own are in the media at times because they have attacked people. What makes you think you can slate my dogs but no-one can slate yours?
> 
> I love doodles, I know several people with them but I don't like this attitude of 'don't pick on us there are worse dogs out there!' Each dog is an individual and should be judged on that basis.


Seconded, as an owner of 3 dangerous dog


----------



## SpringerHusky

doodles mum said:


> I wish I'd read this earlier, we have a labradoodle
> 
> He's fantastic, yes he bounds about, yes he needs a lot of grooming, yes he needs a lot of attention, yes he needs a lot of exercise, yes he's a handful, but we expected this due to his parentage.
> 
> He is so loving, so gentle, ....... so loved
> 
> His sire is a toy poodle, his damm a f1 labradoodle which makes him an F1b
> 
> He hardly moults, he has very little odour
> 
> why should people slate this breed..... theres a whole spectrum "pure breed" dogs out there who have had, and are still having, very bad press..... savaging children... mauling people....so... leave people to make their own minds up about there choice of dog.
> 
> There certainly needs to be regulations put into place when it comes to breeding ANY dogs...
> 
> stop bullying people for having a different view to you


If you are here to slate people's choice of dog, take it elsewhere.

I own both a purebreed and a cross breed.

FYI it's not just purebreeds attacking people they are often crosses which fall under pitbull type. I'd advice you get your facts right before judging people.

Also not all attacks are reported in the paper, I hate to tell you but poodles and labradors came worse of than pit bull terriers in the American temperament test.

If you want to have a go at people for owning purebreeds, take a hike my friend because you are not welcome here. There are cross breed owners, doddle owners, purebreed owners and show dog owners here and we all get along (mostly). No one here is having a go at your 3/4 poodle 1/4 lab you want to call a labradoodle, so in respect leave other people alone.


----------



## sequeena

I agree with both of you. I have one purebreed and two crossbreeds, it would be hypocritical of me to have a go at anyone's choice of dog!


----------



## doodles mum

well you people really do have a lot of attitude..... bad attitude.

you seem to want to read into posts what you want to read, not what is actually written .... astonishing behaviour !

such a lot of negativity and anger !


----------



## sequeena

> why should people slate this breed..... theres a whole spectrum "pure breed" dogs out there who have had, and are still having, very bad press..... savaging children... mauling people


You might want to take a look at your own posts before you accuse anyone of having a bad attitude.


----------



## SpringerHusky

doodles mum said:


> why should people slate this breed..... theres a whole spectrum "pure breed" dogs out there who have had, and are still having, very bad press..... savaging children... mauling people....so... leave people to make their own minds up about there choice of dog.


I belive after a comment like that it's any wonder we are acting "negatively"


----------



## simplysardonic

doodles mum said:


> well you people really do have a lot of attitude..... bad attitude.
> 
> you seem to want to read into posts what you want to read, not what is actually written .... astonishing behaviour !
> 
> such a lot of negativity and anger !


I've nothing against anyones Lab/poodle crosses or any other crossbreeds as one of my own dogs is a crossbreed, but the last part of your original post was a sweeping generalisation about the breeds the media enjoy picking on


----------



## doodles mum

simplysardonic said:


> I've nothing against anyones Lab/poodle crosses or any other crossbreeds as one of my own dogs is a crossbreed, but the last part of your original post was a sweeping generalisation about the breeds the media enjoy picking on


exactly ! it was a generalisation...... no specific breed mentioned, as to the press "picking" on them......do you not think in some cases its more about public knowledge than Picking on them ?

good traits or bad traits we need to know


----------



## sequeena

You make absolutely NO sense.


----------



## simplysardonic

doodles mum said:


> exactly ! it was a generalisation...... no specific breed mentioned, as to the press "picking" on them......do you not think in some cases its more about public knowledge than Picking on them ?
> 
> good traits or bad traits we need to know


Personally, I think the media knows it causes a stir & sells papers but I also do think that they are indirectly exascerbating the problem by labelling them 'devil dogs' or 'status dogs', which makes them appealing to the wrong kind of idiots & encourages BYBs to just churn out puppies to make money. From my own personal experience I've met agressive labradors, daschunds & a West Highland terrier but never an aggressive Staff or Rottweiler


----------



## Tapir

lauren001 said:


> For someone who had done research you appear very gullible.
> one, You thought that those two crossbreeds are breeds
> she clearly stated she had done her research
> two, Anyone can breed from a family pet that does not make them a good breeder. There may be good reason why a pedigree dog is sold as a family pet, that reason may be that is not considered suitable for breeding from a health point of view.
> i love how you don't mention here that she has said that they ARE HEALTH TESTED.
> three, You seem to be of the opinion that these crossbreeds have a "look", the fact is that some will grow up to look like one parent while others will look like the other with all manner of "looks" in between.
> The OP may know this, an like the scruffy doodles, or the more 'fuzzy' doodles. how can you judge on something like that???
> four, Where is the evidence that any of those breeders have shed any tears whatsoever? For all you know they are down celebrating at the pub after getting the dosh into their hot little hands from selling pups.
> why the hell would you want evidence of breeders being sad to see pups go. VERY judgmental and NASTY comment in my oppinion
> five, What health testing has been done? it is all very well stating that "fact" but you have not provided any answer when asked.
> If she says they have been health tested, why should you not believe her? why should she have to prove it?
> six, As regards cross breeds in general the only thing that is consistent is the fact that there is *no* consistency in "look" or temperament or coat quality or hypoallergenicity or anything at all, that is why they do not qualify as a "breed".


i think this was a very nasty, aggressive and attacking post.

I am saddened at this thread, feel very sorry for the OP and hope they are not too offened. I don't see why she should have to justify her choice of dog. 

as for charging £750 for a cross breed...why not? If the dog is well cared for and well raised, and the parents are health tested, why should the breeders charge less than a pedigree? They have put in no less effort or money.

OP, i wish you all the luck in finding a suitable puppy for your family and hope you don't feel hounded. Best wishes


----------



## doodles mum

I've never met an aggressive staffie either, but have had bad experiences with a pitbull.
I agree in the wrong hands some dogs can become lethal & not just the "labelled" breeds...I also know of a little yorkie who would savage anyone who went near her, and also a lab. My friend has a husky and he is the most gentle dog I know.....so, no, you can't say that all dogs of a certain breed are bad, far from it.

I just think we should all be allowed to own whatever breed of dog we choose, whether its a purebreed or a crossbreed


----------



## Tapir

doodles mum said:


> I've never met an aggressive staffie either, but have had bad experiences with a pitbull.
> I agree in the wrong hands some dogs can become lethal & not just the "labelled" breeds...I also know of a little yorkie who would savage anyone who went near her, and also a lab. My friend has a husky and he is the most gentle dog I know.....so, no, you can't say that all dogs of a certain breed are bad, far from it.
> 
> I just think we should all be allowed to own whatever breed of dog we choose, whether its a purebreed or a crossbreed


:thumbup: brilliant post! :thumbup:


----------



## doodles mum

Tapir said:


> i think this was a very nasty, aggressive and attacking post.
> 
> I am saddened at this thread, feel very sorry for the OP and hope they are not too offened. I don't see why she should have to justify her choice of dog.
> 
> as for charging £750 for a cross breed...why not? If the dog is well cared for and well raised, and the parents are health tested, why should the breeders charge less than a pedigree? They have put in no less effort or money.
> 
> OP, i wish you all the luck in finding a suitable puppy for your family and hope you don't feel hounded. Best wishes


Tapir, its so nice to read a nice calm post


----------



## lauren001

Tapir 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat...ow-type-springer-pup-adult-2.html#post1690992

She has now got a working cocker spaniel as you would have known had you read this thread.


----------



## Tapir

lauren001 said:


> Tapir
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat...ow-type-springer-pup-adult-2.html#post1690992
> 
> She has now got a working cocker spaniel as you would have known had you read this thread.


I did read the thread thank you.


----------



## lauren001

Contrary to what you may think I am not anti-doodle or any other crossbreed, what I am against is the industry that has been generated around them using often "pet quality" as opposed to breeding quality pedigree dogs for profit alone and not for the good of the dogs themselves.
Many of these dogs are used for breeding without the knowledge or advice from their pedigree breeders. Some dogs are not suitable for breeding and get sold as pets, so some consultation with the breeder may save a lot of heartache for the pups in the future. Also a pet breeder will tend not have the support of a mentor or other breeders so is embarking on breeding dogs with little hands on knowledge in many cases, that is worrying for the bitch and her pups should things go wrong.

I am not saying that all crossbreed breeders are the same but the public is gullible as far as many who breed these dogs are concerned, I raised the points in answer to the OPs posts that she made.

The pet buying public do need to know exactly which tests have been done and they do need to make sure they are in fact relevant to the breeds concerned. Anyone can say that their dogs are health tested, a buyer needs to satisfy themselves that they have indeed been done and that goes for pedigree dogs too.

They also need to be aware of the money orientated breeding of all dogs and to look out for those that perhaps are not what they seem. The OP seemed to be gullible into thinking that because the breeder *told* her that they shed tears when the pups left, then that was the reality, that may or may not be true.
They also need to know that cross breeds do not have a "look" that is consistent, they are not "breeds" as even the Labradoodle Association makes that clear on their website. Basic research will tell you that.

The other problem is that puppy farmers and BYB are always attracted to money, so a crossbred dog that attracts a high price tag is manna from heaven. Buyers should be very aware of that too.

It appears that after all that the OP was not happy with the puppies that she went to see as she did not like the set up.


----------



## doodles mum

lauren001 said:


> Contrary to what you may think I am not anti-doodle or any other crossbreed, what I am against is the industry that has been generated around them using often "pet quality" as opposed to breeding quality pedigree dogs for profit alone and not for the good of the dogs themselves.
> Many of these dogs are used for breeding without the knowledge or advice from their pedigree breeders. Some dogs are not suitable for breeding and get sold as pets, so some consultation with the breeder may save a lot of heartache for the pups in the future. Also a pet breeder will tend not have the support of a mentor or other breeders so is embarking on breeding dogs with little hands on knowledge in many cases, that is worrying for the bitch and her pups should things go wrong.
> 
> I am not saying that all crossbreed breeders are the same but the public is gullible as far as many who breed these dogs are concerned, I raised the points in answer to the OPs posts that she made.
> 
> The pet buying public do need to know exactly which tests have been done and they do need to make sure they are in fact relevant to the breeds concerned. Anyone can say that their dogs are health tested, a buyer needs to satisfy themselves that they have indeed been done and that goes for pedigree dogs too.
> 
> They also need to be aware of the money orientated breeding of all dogs and to look out for those that perhaps are not what they seem. The OP seemed to be gullible into thinking that because the breeder *told* her that they shed tears when the pups left, then that was the reality, that may or may not be true.
> They also need to know that cross breeds do not have a "look" that is consistent, they are not "breeds" as even the Labradoodle Association makes that clear on their website. Basic research will tell you that.
> 
> The other problem is that puppy farmers and BYB are always attracted to money, so a crossbred dog that attracts a high price tag is manna from heaven. Buyers should be very aware of that too.
> 
> It appears that after all that the OP was not happy with the puppies that she went to see as she did not like the set up.


.... at the end of the day, all this person wanted was sound advice, what she did get was someone lashing out at her in a very aggressive way.
I'm not for one minute saying that the breeding of labradoodles ~ and some other breeds ~ is always done with the dogs best interest at heart, sadly it isn't, and the labradoodle trust is doing valuable work with their rehoming / fostering work. 
However labradoodles are here, and love them or loathe them, they have a right to be looked after, and if this means educating owners then surely it would be a good thing if more experienced dog owners could pass on their knowledge in a more constructive way ?
What novice dog owners or perspective buyers need is good, sound advice, NOT being made to feel stupid by asking innocent questions about breeds of dogs.


----------

